

My favourite programming quotes - mericano1
http://www.devinprogress.info/2013/02/my-favourite-programming-quotes.html

======
ryanaghdam
"Premature optimization is the source of all evil" -Donald Knuth

This one reminds me of The Story of Mel <[http://catb.org/jargon/html/story-
of-mel.html>](http://catb.org/jargon/html/story-of-mel.html>);

~~~
mericano1
the link seems to be broken

------
jacques_chester
Martin Fowler's quote seems to be a riff on Weinberg's various folksy
observations in _The Psychology of Computer Programming_ \-- though maybe
Weinberg picked it up from elsewhere.

The Alan Kay quote is a possibly apocryphal story; there are varying
accounts[1] (and see [2]).

No list of programming quotes is complete without the _Epigrams_ of Alan
Perlis[3].

[1] <http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?HeInventedTheTerm> [2]
<http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?HeDidntInventTheTerm> [3]
<http://www.cs.yale.edu/quotes.html>

~~~
mericano1
great list there, thanks. It's in my bookmarks now :)

